# Two euro mounts from two different Taxidermists. Big difference in quality.



## GregRM (Aug 22, 2018)

I'll start this by saying that I plan on doing my own euro mounts in the future, or I'll use the taxidermist that did a great job on this last one if I don't have the time to do it myself. 

These we're my first euro mounts and there is a huge difference in quality between the two. 
I'm wondering if the one I think is poor quality is normal, or if it is actually poor quality. There are broken pieces, much more yellowing, even what looks like glue used on some parts. 
I assume they used a pressure washer, but it seems like there is a lot of damage compared to other pressure washed euro mounts I've seen. 

I won't drop the names of the taxidermists here, but if you want to know who did the better quality mount PM me and I'll give your their details.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

First one looks great and they probably used bettles. First one has also been painted white with a airbrush.


----------



## GregRM (Aug 22, 2018)

ryan-b said:


> First one looks great and they probably used bettles. First one has also been painted white with a airbrush.


 Thanks for the reply. Beatles would make sense. I wasn't sure if it was painted or not. Sure did a great job, in my opinion.


----------



## GregRM (Aug 22, 2018)

ryan-b said:


> First one looks great and they probably used bettles. First one has also been painted white with a airbrush.


Makes more sense now


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

GregRM said:


> Thanks for the reply. Beatles would make sense. I wasn't sure if it was painted or not. Sure did a great job, in my opinion.


Must have been Ringo. Him and Paul are the only ones left, and Paul's a vegetarian.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Thin Sculled, just kidding! I would have to agree with the Beetles being used. The chemicals and boiling temputure were probably not followed. Like everything in life you can do it right or half ass. How much did you pay? I know locally the Beatles were about $125 while the boil and strip was about $75 at two different locations. I imagine to keep Beetles would take year round work.


----------



## GregRM (Aug 22, 2018)

Chessieman said:


> Thin Sculled, just kidding! I would have to agree with the Beetles being used. The chemicals and boiling temputure were probably not followed. Like everything in life you can do it right or half ass. How much did you pay? I know locally the Beatles were about $125 while the boil and strip was about $75 at two different locations. I imagine to keep Beetles would take year round work.


The beetles was $160 and the other was $130


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

No bottom Jaw in my opinion is not top quality. Top is the better of the two..


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Cousins first buck he got a flag wrap done,,, sorta cool but I like white better.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice mounts! This is some of mine $150.00 I pay for that price not worth my time doing it


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

textox said:


> No bottom Jaw in my opinion is not top quality. Top is the better of the two..


Having the lower jaw on a plaque would look real funny.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Not at all. A taxidermist in my area does his all that way unless customer declines.Really a matter of opinion...


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Bottom jaw looks goofy imo. Makes them look like they smiling! There is no excuse for split of broken bones. Too easy to fix when it happens. I would not pay a dime for the busted up one in the pic. I am self taught and have never had anything even close to looking that bad. If the bone splits from overboiling jus need to glue and wrap till it hardens then good as new. That pic of the busted up one is mass produced garbage 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## GregRM (Aug 22, 2018)

deagansdad1 said:


> Bottom jaw looks goofy imo. Makes them look like they smiling! There is no excuse for split of broken bones. Too easy to fix when it happens. I would not pay a dime for the busted up one in the pic. I am self taught and have never had anything even close to looking that bad. If the bone splits from overboiling jus need to glue and wrap till it hardens then good as new. That pic of the busted up one is mass produced garbage
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Yeah I figured it wasn't really normal to get one back in that shape. I had a full mount done 2 years ago from the same guy and it came out great. But he said he has a family member do the euro mounts because he doesn't have time for it. I just don't understand how he let's work like that go out the door. Quality control..


----------

